# Maggot, roundworm, or...?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Found these things on the glass of the viv. Not sure exactly what they are. At first I thought they were fruit fly maggots, now they look more like nematodes?



















Please respond ASAP. They are moving and making progress, I might add. 
Thanks.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I was told in the past that when it comes to worms in your vivs if you can see it, it is almost never harmful. To me, those looks to big to be harmful. If you want to be sure I guess you could send it to a vet...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you used fruit pieces as a feeding station? If not have you seen flies about the size of a fruit fly that run around rapidly before flying? 

Ed


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

They look like maggots to me. I get a few from time to time if I feed directily from a culture.
Some of the maggots seem to fall into the tank. 

Like Ed said, If you used fruit or something for a feeding station the flies could be laying eggs on/around it.


----------

